# BMX-noob hat ein paar Fragen zu BMX-Einzelteilen!



## Maurer (21. April 2005)

Hi,

Ich hab hier ein komplettes BMX in Einzelteilen rumliegen dass ich gern möglichst gewinnbringend losschlagen würde.
Das Zeug sieht alles ziemlich billig aus (einziger Lichtblick: Magura HS 11) und ich wollt euch fragen ob ihr mir ein paar Sachen über die Teile sagen könnt (evtl. Wert).
Ursprünglich wollt ich die Einzelteile verkaufen, aber ich glaub fast für die krieg ich kaum was, sollte das Teil wahrscheinlich zusammenbauen.
Außerdem sieht mir das Teil seehr klein aus, aber vlt. ist dass auch normal für ein BMX... 
Aber seht selbst:

Hier der Rahmen:












Wie gesagt, total klein, von Mitte Innenlager bis Ende Sattelrohr gerade mal schnucklige ~30cm, das wären ja ~12"! Kann dass sein?

Und was ist das für ein Innenlagergehäuse? Ist das so ein italienisches?






Hier die Gabel:






Hmm, auch klein (wie alles an dem Rad). Was sind das für komische Aufnahmen unten?






...der Steuersatz...






Was ist das für ne seltsame Scheibe? Da sind nochmal zwei davon dabei, hab aber keine Ahnung wofür die gut sind:







...die Laufräder....






Sind auch total klein! Wie misst man die Größe? Wenn ich von Felge zu Felge durch die Achse mess komm ich auf ~40cm!  Das wären 15" !?
Da ist noch ein Singlespeed-Ritzel drauf - kann ich da auch normal Ritzel draufmachen oder ist dafür die Achse zu kurz?
Auf einer Nabe steht Asses, hört sich nicht gerade nach einer Premium-Marke an... 


..und die Kurbel...






völlig stranges Teil, steht gar nix drauf...

Und was ist das für ein integriertes Innenlager?






Steht nur SS-165 drauf....  

Also vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe,

Maurer


#edit: Für alle Teile können natürlich auch Angebote gemacht werden, ich hab auch noch ne HS 11 VR + HR!


----------



## lostnos (21. April 2005)

> Was ist das für ne seltsame Scheibe? Da sind nochmal zwei davon dabei, hab aber keine Ahnung wofür die gut sind:


sin teile vom ROTOR,is dafür gut das du zb eine 360° drehung mit dme lenker mahcn kannst un alles an seiner stelle bleibt    
ich würd jetzt sagn so nahc lrs grösse es ist ein  bmx         


> völlig stranges Teil, steht gar nix drauf...


is  ne 1 teilige kurbel,mit einem kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moo (21. April 2005)

Sorry, aber der Rahmen ist entweder ein unheimlich wertvoller Klassiker, oder aber, was viel wahrscheinlicher ist, totaler Mist.
Innenlager ist halt US-BB und die Kurbel ne schäbige einteilige.
Nix für ungut   
Gruß,
Oli


----------



## Maurer (21. April 2005)

lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> sin teile vom ROTOR,is dafür gut das du zb eine 360° drehung mit dme lenker mahcn kannst un alles an seiner stelle bleibt


Aha, scheint also nicht das schlechteste zu sein, oder?


> ich würd jetzt sagn so nahc lrs grösse es ist ein  bmx


Dass es ein BMX ist dacht ich mir... 



> is  ne 1 teilige kurbel,mit einem kettenblatt



Jo, das seh ich auch... 



> Sorry, aber der Rahmen ist entweder ein unheimlich wertvoller Klassiker, oder aber, was viel wahrscheinlicher ist, totaler Mist.


Mir wär zwar der Klassiker lieber, aber ich Tipp auch mal schwer auf den Mist... 

Was meint ihr, was krieg ich für das Gesamtpaket mit HS 11 noch?


----------



## asco1 (21. April 2005)

ohne HS11 übernehme ich die Versandkosten.  Dann bist Du's los und ich hab was zu basteln. 

Cheers!
Basti


----------



## ZoMa (21. April 2005)

Bis auf die hs11, die am BMX nichts zu suchen hat, ist das alles der totale Dreck. Wenn du nen dummen findest, schenk es ihm und renn weg.

Ok, die Rotor ist vielleicht noch 10â¬ wert, aber der Rest...


----------



## der Digge (21. April 2005)

also würd ma sagen Baumarkt oder Quelle Katalog oder so, der Rahmen is für die Montage von Ständer und Schutzblech vorbereitet und sonst au net so dolle, aber die Größe is normal da es sich um ein BMX ähnliches Gerät handelt 
und verkaufen... naja also hmm... zwansch mark oder so


----------



## Flatpro (21. April 2005)

schutzbleche könt ich an meiner gabel UCH DRANMACHEN


----------



## [YoSHi] (21. April 2005)

also bei der Oberrohrlänge und Felgendurchmesser muss es ein Kinder-BMX sein


----------



## Maurer (21. April 2005)

Tja, dass sieht wohl schlecht aus...



			
				[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> also bei der Oberrohrlänge und Felgendurchmesser muss es ein Kinder-BMX sein


Sach ich doch, ist wirklich klein, auch für ein BMX!

Also ich werds wahrscheinlich so machen: Zusammenbauen, bei ebay reinstellen. Wenn ich gar nix mehr dafür krieg behalten oder nur die HS11 verkaufen. Mal sehen.


----------



## der Digge (22. April 2005)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> also bei der Oberrohrlänge und Felgendurchmesser muss es ein Kinder-BMX sein



aber dann wär det ding net 30 hoch  und die Laufräder sehen au nach 20" aus! sollte aber au aufm Reifen draufstehen   

zäp [klick] da haben wa et doch, würd ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (22. April 2005)

lol nen quelle bmx

also ich würde es einschmelzen und lustige figuren daraus formen die bekommst du für mehr geld weg



> Fauber-Antrieb



kann mir das mal einer erklären was das ist?



> Gyro-Rotor für 360° *Lenkmanöver*



aha für 360° lenkmanöver!!uhhhhh wie hart   

ach ja die sattelklemme würd ich dir abkaufen





gucken

des hat auch ein fauberantrieb



> Gekröpfte Sattelstütze aus CrMo-Spezialstahl





> Extra starke Aufstiege





> Bereifung 20x2,125´´ mit Profil



sogar mit profil uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

